

Why email is so damn evil - kyllikoort
http://www.tlnt.com/2015/02/03/yes-its-evil-why-you-really-need-to-restrict-email-in-the-office/

======
zwieback
Other than shared storage (drives, source control servers, etc.) email is the
only network technology I rely on.

